# Are wire wheels overrated?



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Are wire wheels overrated?
I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

gorilla poke 84's


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


lmao! Nice......


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

ARE YOU FUCKEN SERIOUS WITH THESE TOPICS!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

PERRO62 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKEN SERIOUS WITH THESE TOPICS!!!!


Don't be stupid man


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

PERRO62 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKEN SERIOUS WITH THESE TOPICS!!!!


:werd:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> gorilla poke 84's


Lane Wide Poke fos bitch


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Played out,especially chingalings,supremes and cragar S/S are where it's @:nicoderm:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

:nono: What the fuck are You talking about......


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


:rofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Are wire wheels overrated?
> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Yes .. Very much!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i always thought some none wires like some 13x7 forges or ashantis would be cool on white walls of course lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i always thought some none wires like some 13x7 forges or ashantis would be cool on white walls of course lol


theyll just cry about the 5500 price tag


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


Not if u ride around on 3 lyk a boss just put yo big ass in da trunk for counter weight


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not if u ride around on 3 lyk a boss just put yo big ass in da trunk for counter weight


cant do that breh hes the spare. dude so fucking fat when he wears black with a white belt cats confuse him with a midwest lowrider balloon tire


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Are wire wheels overrated?
> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Not in my Lowrider!!!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> Lane Wide Poke fos bitch


dis


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

NO!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Not where I'm from- don't see much of them at all anymore.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Og looks so much cleaner


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

wire wheels are apart of automotive history Not just lowrider I love how every wire wheels has something unique about it From british to American. they are not overrated to me . and If you lowride you know how mounting up a set of american made wheels make you feel as long as i live I will have something on wires.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

NEEEVAAA!!! From str8 or cross laced 13s to 68-144 spoke 26" bike rims (&all sizes n between!), QUIT KIDDIN ME MAN! Wires been around since model T's or beyond, &2 quote sumthin ol' skool: 'AINT NO STOPPIN EM NOW (or EVER 4that matter!), THEY'RE ON DA MOVE (trust & believe 4ever!)!!! O BTW if u u u or even U I feel like I feel about dem wires...TESTIFY cuz it's THAT serious yall!!!


----------



## SLPGDDMT (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the original look. Steel wheels with caps or dog dish caps. Even something like this.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowrod said:


> NEEEVAAA!!! From str8 or cross laced 13s to 68-144 spoke 26" bike rims (&all sizes n between!), QUIT KIDDIN ME MAN! *Wires been around since model T's or beyond*, &2 quote sumthin ol' skool: 'AINT NO STOPPIN EM NOW (or EVER 4that matter!), THEY'RE ON DA MOVE (trust & believe 4ever!)!!! O BTW if u u u or even U I feel like I feel about dem wires...TESTIFY cuz it's THAT serious yall!!!


which one is it you fucking idiot?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Are wire wheels overrated?
> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


lol dude how long have you been riding? just curious


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

187PURE said:


> lol dude how long have you been riding? just curious


2 lo&slo302, i gotcha fuqin idiot right here fool: wire wheels became common on cars & trucks n 1907 before Dayton's 1916 establishment. Oyea & 2answer ya fuqin idiot ass question, beyond Model T's going back 2 1808; invented 4bikes by an aeronautical engineer named George Cayley, so now...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Are wire wheels overrated?
> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Bump


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Og looks so much cleaner




















No wires needed


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowrod said:


> 2 lo&slo302, i gotcha fuqin idiot right here fool: wire wheels became common on cars & trucks n 1907 before Dayton's 1916 establishment. Oyea & 2answer ya fuqin idiot ass question, *beyond Model T's* going back 2 1808; invented 4bikes by an aeronautical engineer named George Cayley, so now...


:facepalm: Beyond is a past tense word you fucking idiot, if you're trying to sound smart learn to use you fucking syntax arrangement more better.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: Beyond is a past tense word you fucking idiot, if you're trying to sound smart learn to use you fucking syntax arrangement more better.


Gtfo phaggot virgin model car glue sniffer


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: Beyond is a past tense word you fucking idiot, if you're trying to sound smart learn to use you fucking syntax arrangement more better.


You'll be ok if u keep ya foot outcha mouth, ya head outcha ass &quit smokin that shizywit dammit...u DO understand THAT!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowrod said:


> You'll be ok if u keep ya foot outcha mouth, ya head outcha ass &quit smokin that shizywit dammit...u DO understand THAT!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

8fifty said:


> Gtfo phaggot virgin model car glue sniffer


your mom has a nice tan bruh


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

SLPGDDMT said:


> I like the original look. Steel wheels with caps or dog dish caps. Even something like this.


nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Are wire wheels overrated?
> I have owned 3 in my lifetime and enjoyed having them. But I personally feel that they are a little overrated and played out.


Buahahahhahahha

Good one Ted!

:roflmao:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Ignorance ain't GOT no style lonely boy...learn THAT!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Chinas.....maybe



Tru Spokes
Tru Rays
Starwires 
McCleans
La Wires 
Roadsters
cragar 30's


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Never.....!!!


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I love wire wheels. I had a set of 66 spoke (I think) 15" Mcleans on some 50 series tires in '99 for my first set. I won't bore anyone with a pic.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Best of bith worlds appliance wires and cragars is how I roll.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Do they ride gud?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Shit topic


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

100 spokes are over. couldn't last forever. trus or gtfo.


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq, how you only own three, you need four to drive around


HAHAHA:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

I love wire wheels man! Had them stock on my first car.....a 1981 Caddy Fleetwood Coupe. Took those off, got ma self some trus and been in love since.


----------



## ruza99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Definetely not. however custom wiring and new school seems more interesting these days i guess, so it depends on what type of wire wheels u talk abt, it matters


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:twak:


----------

